# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Dmt

## H3r0ofTHEday

If anyone here knows anything about the chemical dimethyltryptamine, just jot it down right here  ::D: . All i know so far is that it is a chemical produced by your brain to dream. You can extract it from anything such as grass or frogs if you have a chemistry set, then smoke it and it will do crazy things. I'm not going to try it, but it's still interesting.

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

I know of a special freezing point=depression, chemical solidification method known to yield 2 - 3 grams of ideally pure, wonderful, Dm....ICE CREAM.

PM me for further details if interested. I plan on brewin' some ice cream...THIS WEEK!

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

No, but seriously. This world NEEDS more people like me....who aren't afraid to spend a "nickel" in the joint to truly support their beliefs...For the longest time now, I've been saying..."NEVER let the law dictate your beliefs!"

Sorry for the DP, but I thought it was meaningfully poignant..."VIVA REVOLUTION!"

----------


## CarmineEternity

Like there haven't been a THOUSAND other threads about DMT.

----------


## H3r0ofTHEday

sry i dont come here often lol

----------


## Numeron

The common misconseption that dmt is produced in the brain during dreaming is a THEORY only im afraid.

----------

